# Murray's Nirvana Pale Ale



## jimmysuperlative (11/5/10)

The interwebs tell me this, so far...

_"... New Zealand-grown Cascade and Hallertau hops ...biscuity/toffee flavours from selected caramalts...
OG 1046
4.5% abv ..."_


... anyone got something close? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jayse (11/5/10)

jimmysuperlative said:


> The interwebs tell me this, so far...
> 
> _"... New Zealand-grown Cascade and Hallertau hops ...biscuity/toffee flavours from selected caramalts...
> OG 1046
> ...



That look like a good recipe to me


----------



## jbowers (11/5/10)

My guide would be -

Be one of the country's best brewers.

Set out to brew a fantastic APA.

Do so.

Prosper.

A great beer in just 4 simple steps.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (11/5/10)

little bit o' this ...little bit o' that ...pinch of salt and into the oven... ^_^


----------



## Josh (12/5/10)

jimmysuperlative said:


> The interwebs tell me this, so far...
> 
> _"... New Zealand-grown Cascade and Hallertau hops ...biscuity/toffee flavours from selected caramalts...
> OG 1046
> ...



What's not close about that?

I'd add Maris Otter Pale Ale as the base malt and an English yeast. I've had WLP007 on the go lately. Seems a similar flavour profile to the Nirvana.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (12/5/10)

Just thought someone may have already had a crack at it? 


I'm thinking ...

80% Pale Malt
10% Carapils
10% Crystal

Hallertau for aroma and Cascade late
Dry hopped with big cascade hit

Need to go and play with beersmith for a bit!



Cascade


----------



## joshuahardie (13/5/10)

Id be using a English Ale yeast as mentioned before.

I guess you 'could' PM Gough, but maybe it is worth listening to their interview on the Brewing Network, there might be a few gems in there. I know there is some usable info there, but nothing as specific as percentages, or hop schedules.


----------



## T.D. (13/5/10)

I can only go on taste, but I would have thought it'd have more like half that amount of Crystal.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (13/5/10)

Could be right too, T.D.? I was working off a APA recipe that looked close.

Might be worth the experiment anyway?


----------



## Gough (15/5/10)

G'day Jimmy,

Thanks for the interest. You guys aren't too far off the mark. I can't give away percentages etc, but think kiwi cascade and pacifica and lots of it late. British and German malts (no carapils...) and British yeast. Don't mash or ferment too cool and you should get something like it. 

Hope that helps a bit - if it comes up trumps maybe sling me a bottle!

Shawn.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (15/5/10)

Sensational, thanks Shawn! How lucky we are that we are able to get tips and ideas from an authority on the subject! Sweet as...!!!

I also managed to find this earlier discussion about Nirvana that has more great info about the NPA.


----------



## Acasta (21/11/10)

Anyone got an idea or tried a recipe for this? I'm keen to try it this week, however, im not too great with recipes. 
Thanks.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/11/10)

Acasta said:


> Anyone got an idea or tried a recipe for this? I'm keen to try it this week, however, im not too great with recipes.
> Thanks.



Something in the way of Nirvana
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.100
Total Hops (g): 250.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (P): 11.2
Colour (SRM): 6.8 (EBC): 13.4
Bitterness (IBU): 36.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

Grain Bill
----------------
7.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (63.06%)
3.500 kg Munich II (31.53%)
0.600 kg Carared (5.41%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g Pacific Gem Pellet (13.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/l)
120.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/l)
50.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/l)
30.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (First Wort) (0.5 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 19c with Danstar Windsor

Cheers


----------



## winkle (21/11/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Something in the way of Nirvana
> American Pale Ale
> 
> Recipe Specs
> ...



Is that enzed cascade Brad?


----------



## goomboogo (21/11/10)

Acasta said:


> Anyone got an idea or tried a recipe for this? I'm keen to try it this week, however, im not too great with recipes.
> Thanks.



What method of brewing are you using?


----------



## bradsbrew (21/11/10)

winkle said:


> Is that enzed cascade Brad?



Yeah Winkle, good hoppers those Kiwis.


----------



## Acasta (21/11/10)

All grain. Ill take a stab at that recipe.


----------



## joshuahardie (22/11/10)

Had a brief chat to Shawn at the bitter and twisted festival.

Nirvana has apparently had a redesign. ABV is up to about 5.0% and there is no cascade in the current version.
All NZ Saaz hops, probably Motueka, and Riwaka.

Assuming he was not sending me on a wild goose chase.


----------



## .DJ. (22/11/10)

wonder the reason for the change? its a bloody good beer as it is... Still, im pretty sure it will be just as good, if not better...


----------



## joshuahardie (22/11/10)

The reasoning I was given was.
Everyone has a cascade pale variant. They wanted to be different.


----------



## Josh (23/11/10)

joshuahardie said:


> The reasoning I was given was.
> Everyone has a cascade pale variant. They wanted to be different.



British malt and yeast, they were already different. Still, I'll have to get a box the next time I see it.


----------



## big_dazza27 (29/11/10)

Wasn't a huge fan of the Nirvana. Was a very drinkable ale but can't say it was one of my favourites.

That was until I sampled the "new and improved" version (made sure i got in early with fresh taste buds) at the Warners At The Bay Beer Festival yesterday. For me it was one of the real surprises of the day. Really got a mouth full of kiwi hops, my guess was D Saaz/Riwaka. Had a lovely british malt backbone, maybe some Marris Otter? 

Shawn was saying the first batch was hitting the bottles today so i'll be keeping a close eye out at warners. Even trying to work in a trip out for a growler fill next weekend.


----------

